# Marlin/Glenfield 30A 30-30



## RugerNut (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine was made in 1981.It has a gold trigger.Anyone else have one like this? I don't see too many like it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ruger,
I have two of these same guns that were both manufactured in 1981 and neither of them have a gold trigger.  I think that somewhere along the way, yours has been modified to include the gold trigger.

I have several Marlins of various calibers and I love them all.  I really love these two Model 30A, 30-30's because they are lightweight and easy to handle and shoot.  I bought both of these new at the same time for $150 each and that was back in 1982 when I bought them.  I have one set up for the 150 grain loads and the other is set up for the 180 grain loads.  I have killed probably close to 50-75 deer with just these two rifles.  Most people don't believe that these 30-30's will kill deer at 300 yards but I have done that many times while hunting on a powerline on our property.


----------



## RugerNut (Oct 12, 2011)

Eagle Eye,the gold trigger came like that from the factory.My best friend,who was also my range buddy,comitted suicide 2 years ago.His father bought the rifle new for him in 1982, just like it is.Before he died he made out a will and left it to me.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a 1950, and a 1951, neither one has a gold trigger, but both have the real long barrels ?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 13, 2011)

I gave my Glenfield to my daughter after I cut the stock down to fit her.

Mine does not have the gold trigger and is listed as a "Western Auto Glenfield". Made by Marlin and private labeled to Western Auto.

I traded for it in '84 and it is the best shooting 30-30 I have ever shot. Groups right at 1" at 100.


----------

